# Hiro at a meeting in Germany 19.06



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Here some pictures.
*More pictures:* http://picasaweb.google.com/HiroHavi/HorstelAm19062010#


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Whoa, there are some wet and dirty dogs in all those pics!! LOL Looks like they and you are all having fun though. Great photos! Thank you.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! What is the temperature like in Germany? We are in the high 90's in North Carolina.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Gorgeous dogs, lovely location, fantastic pictures! Is that a corn field behind? 

All the furballs are gorgeous, but I loved that black-red Hav.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Love their jerseys!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I LOVE the picture of them in their jerseys!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures as usual! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Those are some great photos! Thank you for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Great photos and cool dogs, too.


----------

